# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Axe Box  مــاهو Axe box ؟

## GSM-AYA

اول بوكس في العالم يدعم كافة خدمات اجهزة HTC       
الخدمات التي يمكن دعمها مستقبلا : 
بوكس اختصاصي في اجهزة HTC محمي ببطاقة دكية ومتعددالوظائف , تفليش / فك شفرة / اصلاح الايماي/ وخدمات اخرى
يدعم جميع الفئات : Andriods, Qualcom ,Omap
الاول في العالم يدعم فك الشفرة بشكل مباشر
(direct unlock)- تصفير العداد (Life Timer Reset) مع تفليش اجهزة htc
تحديتاث مجانية ومستمرة
سيبورت غني بملفات الفلاشات لاجهزة htc   
الهواتف المدعومة :     
Herald  
HTC P4350, HTC P4351, Dopod C800, Dopod C858, O2 Xda Terra, Vodafone VPA Compact IV,  
T-Mobile Wing    Kaiser  
HTC P4550, HTC TyTN II, Orange & HTC TyTN II, Vodafone VPA Compact V, Vodafone  
v1615, SFR v1615, Swisscom XPA v1615   
T-Mobile MDA Vario III, AT&T Tilt, O2 Xda Stellar, EMobile Emonster S11HT    Niki  
HTC P5500, HTC P5520, HTC Touch Dual, Orange & HTC Touch Dual, SFR & HTC Touch Dual,  
Swisscom & HTC Touch Dual, Vodafone & HTC Touch Dual, Dopod S600,   
T-Mobile MDA Touch Plus, O2 Xda Star, EMobile Emonster Lite S12HT   
Pharos  
HTC P3470, Dopod P660   
Polaris  
HTC P3650, HTC P3651, HTC Touch Cruise, HTC Touch Cruise P3651, SFR & HTC Touch  
Cruise, HTC Touch Find, Dopod P860, O2 Xda Orbit 2   
Blackstone   
AKA: HTC T828X, HTC Touch HD, Dopod Touch HD   
Diamond  
AKA:HTC P3700, HTC P3701, HTC P3702, HTC Touch Diamond, HTC Touch Diamond P3702, HTC  
Touch Diamond (White Gold Edition), Orange & HTC Touch Diamond   
Swisscom & HTC Touch Diamond, Vodafone & HTC Touch Diamond, Dopod S900 (Touch  
Diamond), O2 Xda Diamond, O2 Xda Ignito, T-Mobile MDA Compact IV,  
EMobile Emonster S21HT, NTT DoCoMo PRO series HT-02A    Iolite  
HTC T424X, HTC Touch Cruise, Dopod Touch Cruise, O2 Xda Guide   
Jade  
HTC T323X, HTC Touch 3G, Dopod Touch    Raphael  
HTC T727X, HTC Touch Pro, Orange & HTC Touch Pro, Swisscom & HTC Touch Pro, Vodafone  
& HTC Touch Pro, AT&T & HTC Fuze, O2 Xda Diamond Pro  
O2 Xda Serra, T-Mobile MDA Vario IV, Alltel & HTC Touch Pro, Sprint & HTC Touch Pro,  
Verizon XV6850, SoftBank X05HT, NTT DoCoMo PRO series HT-01A   
Dopod Touch Pro   
Rhodium  
HTC T737X, HTC Touch Pro2, Alltel & HTC Touch Pro2, Sprint & HTC Touch Pro2,  
T-Mobile MDA Vario V, T-Mobile Wing II, AT&T Tilt2    Topaz   
HTC T535X, HTC Touch Diamond2, O2 Xda Diamond 2, T-Mobile MDA Compact V   
Sedna  
HTC P6500, Orange & HTC P6500, O2 Xda Mantle   
Quartz  
HTC T829X, HTC Max 4G

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## امير الصمت

مشكور ياغالى على الشرح

----------

